# Anyone else unemployable besides me?



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I feel stuck driving my car, and I know that it's not gonna hold out forever. I pray and hope that I won't end up back in a cab, where I was forced to pay a lease everyday.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm too old- no one will hire me I bet


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

theMezz said:


> I'm too old- no one will hire me I bet


I worked at Walmart when I was 41. Wish I was 41!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

theMezz said:


> I'm too old- no one will hire me I bet


what he said


----------



## Jaredgeorge29 (Aug 12, 2018)

How old are you people? What you mean by unemployable? I find it hard to believe that none of you have any qualifications.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> How old are you people? What you mean by unemployable? I find it hard to believe that none of you have any qualifications.


52 y/o, k?

My interviews turn into wasted time!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

What's too old? I am 73 and still get recruiters contacting me frequently. I just don't want a full time job anymore.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Gilby said:


> What's too old? I am 73 and still get recruiters contacting me frequently. I just don't want a full time job anymore.


You probably get a check every month.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Once you hit 50 you are disposable in this society, even if you’re highly skilled your opportunities diminishes proportional to your age, that’s a fact.

The only jobs available to those over 50 are Walmart slaves, Uber drivers or politicians.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Gilby said:


> What's too old? I am 73 and still get recruiters contacting me frequently. I just don't want a full time job anymore.


I'm 47 and feel the same way. Highly qualified, zero motivation.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Pretty sure that if I wanted to find another job that I could get one, but I really enjoy being able to make my own schedule and travel as I please without professional (or social) encumbrances. That said, being disabled, 60+, and out of the job market for several years pretty much puts me into the "unemployable" category.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I really don’t want a job, that’s why I fiddle around all day Ubering aholes


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> How old are you people? What you mean by unemployable? I find it hard to believe that none of you have any qualifications.


 I have an AA, AS, BA, BS and MBA. I have (had) a Series 7, Real Estate and Insurance licenses, decades of verifiable senior management experience, and among the highest government security clearances one can possibly receive. It's not that we don't have qualifications, but rather because many businesses just don't want "outdated" employees that are less likely to take shit from "management."


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You probably get a check every month.


I get social security and a small VA disability payment, plus the mandatory withdrawals from my IRA because of my age. I have a small pension, less than $400 a month, from a company I worked for long ago. Add in Uber/Lyft and my part time job at the airport, and I am getting about as much as when I worked full time. Life is good.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> I have an AA, AS, BA, BS and MBA. I have (had) a Series 7, Real Estate and Insurance licenses, decades of verifiable senior management experience, and among the highest government security clearances one can possibly receive. It's not that we don't have qualifications, but rather because many businesses just don't want "outdated" employees that are less likely to take shit from "management."


You are so right, that's why we older people sell prescription drugs lol, more profitable and repeat business.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You are so right, that's why we older people sell prescription drugs lol, more profitable and repeat business.


LOL. I wish I could find someone to buy my prescription drugs. I'd make a fortune! This is just one of the dozen meds I take. (This is a ONE MONTH SUPPLY)

















Gilby said:


> I get social security and a small VA disability payment, plus the mandatory withdrawals from my IRA because of my age. I have a small pension, less than $400 a month, from a company I worked for long ago. Add in Uber/Lyft and my part time job at the airport, and I am getting about as much as when I worked full time. Life is good.


I'm still too young to grab social security and mandatory withdrawals from my IRAs. Yay! I live off of my retirement pension, a small VA disability check, rental property income and Uber/Lyft.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you have to do Uber/Lyft your rental properties can’t be doing that well lol


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> If you have to do Uber/Lyft your rental properties can't be doing that well lol


Do U Know how I find tenants for my rental properties?

Uber.
I profile the passenger
Then give them an online link to one of my available properties
Either the pax or someone they know will be interested.

No Craigslist, roll of the dice
No realtor and commissions


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

72 years old, also have been series 7 license and real estate and insurance licenses

Maybe I could find a sales job, but I gotta say, I’m not really interested in a 9 to 5 with a boss


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Do U Know how I find tenants for my rental properties?
> 
> Uber.
> I profile the passenger
> ...


My son has rental properties and he has nightmares with some of the people he rents to, whiners and deadbeats, but they have professional jobs a good incomes and still behave like hood rats.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> If you have to do Uber/Lyft your rental properties can't be doing that well lol


I don't need to drive for Uber and Lyft, I do so because despite how much they often piss me off, it gets me out of the house and all of the money I make with rideshare goes towards my "fun fund." Rideshare runs add up, and allows me to vacation several times a year without touching any of my investments. This year I spent time in Spain and Hawaii, and at my homes in Denver, DC and Orlando. (and here in Seattle) Having investment properties really isn't as horrible as you may think.  Key to successful renting is proper screening and keeping your tenants happy. Happy, long term tenants don't cause problems and they take care of themselves. All you do is verify that rent payments were made on the 1st of each month.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> My son has rental properties and he has nightmares with some of the people he rents to, whiners and deadbeats, but they have professional jobs a good incomes and still behave like hood rats.


I've never had any issues with my tenants 
Probably because I'm an excellent landlord


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I get social security and a small VA disability payment, plus the mandatory withdrawals from my IRA because of my age. I have a small pension, less than $400 a month, from a company I worked for long ago. Add in Uber/Lyft and my part time job at the airport, and I am getting about as much as when I worked full time. Life is good.


People like you need to park your car, and go fishing at a lake.



Fozzie said:


> LOL. I wish I could find someone to buy my prescription drugs. I'd make a fortune! This is just one of the dozen meds I take. (This is a ONE MONTH SUPPLY)
> View attachment 286230
> View attachment 286230


That looks like RANSOMWARE!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I feel stuck driving my car, and I know that it's not gonna hold out forever. I pray and hope that I won't end up back in a cab, where I was forced to pay a lease everyday.


With an attitude like that I'm surprised that you don't get hired as a motivational speaker.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I drive for Uber because I like to play bumper cars, p


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> How old are you people? What you mean by unemployable? I find it hard to believe that none of you have any qualifications.


I'm a one legged Unicorn Veteran with 12.5 years of professional driving experience (counting my time in the army)

Can't drive for a living anymore

Yeah i'm at about worthless...

"Well what did you do in the army?"

"Drove trucks"

"And what did you do after that?"

"Drove taxis"

"Then?"

"Buses for less than a year"

"Then?"

"medical problems"

"So do you have any experience doing anything else but driving?"

"Shooting things?"

So... how does that life experience going to help you do "Insert job title here"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> My son has rental properties and he has nightmares with some of the people he rents to, whiners and deadbeats, but they have professional jobs a good incomes and still behave like hood rats.


Most "Hood rats" that are on Section 8 will actually be good tenants. They know that if they are successfully evicted for cause they will be kicked off Section 8 and banned from it for life.

But most landlords try to avoid renting to them. Dumb, IMO. Whatever share Section 8 pays is money the landlord knows they'll never have to chase anyone for.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I feel stuck driving my car, and I know that it's not gonna hold out forever. I pray and hope that I won't end up back in a cab, where I was forced to pay a lease everyday.


We're all paying a lease. The only difference is that with a cab you pay it all to one place, and it might be a flat rate. With Uber you're paying it to the car dealer, mechanic, tire company etc etc, and it's variable.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> We're all paying a lease. The only difference is that with a cab you pay it all to one place, and it might be a flat rate. With Uber you're paying it to the car dealer, mechanic, tire company etc etc, and it's variable.


Also with taxis usually the lease/gas was 99% of my expenses, no massive cut to the cab company for fares...


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> LOL. I wish I could find someone to buy my prescription drugs. I'd make a fortune! This is just one of the dozen meds I take. (This is a ONE MONTH SUPPLY)
> View attachment 286230
> View attachment 286230
> 
> ...


They sell that as an abortion pill in China. Costs less than $15 a pill, over the counter. Book a flight to Shanghai or Beijing, load up on a few bottles and profit. Paying US prices for meds is for suckers.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> With an attitude like that I'm surprised that you don't get hired as a motivational speaker.


*Or end up living in my car down by the airport!!!*


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> The only jobs available to those over 50 are Walmart slaves, Uber drivers or politicians.


Got any more excuses?

Last May, I retired from a full time job that paid a great salary and had good benefits. Now they put pension money in my checking account every month. I turned 66 last year.


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I don't need to drive for Uber and Lyft, I do so because despite how much they often piss me off, it gets me out of the house and all of the money I make with rideshare goes towards my "fun fund." Rideshare runs add up, and allows me to vacation several times a year.


That's exactly my situation as well! Several vacations a year including at least 1 cruise. I love my Uber vacation fund!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> People like you need to park your car, and go fishing at a lake.


You know, I live one mile from a lake. I always thought I would fish after retirement from full time work, but so far no luck.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Many of you would make perfect truck drivers. If you’re desperate for work, look into it.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Gilby said:


> You know, I live one mile from a lake. I always thought I would fish after retirement from full time work, but so far no luck.


Before you eat anything that came out of there, be sure to get a water sample and have a chemical analysis done first.


----------



## Driver1984 (Jan 1, 2019)

Like hotubermess said above, I also agree that a lot of you would be good truck driver like me. I drive for uber on some weekends when I feel bored. I have been driving class A semi-trucks for almost 5 years and I love it! In 2018 I grossed believe or not $99000 plus some dust income from uber totaling over six figures for the first time in my life at 34 years old and only high school diploma.
I know a lot of you will ask why are you driving for uber with that kind of income? My answer Is: I drive my truck at night and sleep during the day, when I am off from my main job on the weekends sometimes I try to keep the same sleep schedule that is when I drive for uber sometimes just to keep my mind busy, Also I am trying to pay all my consumer debt as fast as possible.
I will tell you this... the truck industry is desperate for drivers! The turn over rate is very high a lot higher then rideshare I think! expect to start making $50000 your first year. Good luck!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Gilby said:


> You know, I live one mile from a lake. I always thought I would fish after retirement from full time work, but so far no luck.


You need to be out there early, Pappy. It's not like waiting on a plane to land in the afternoon. Noontime is the wrong time. Try it again.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Got any more excuses?
> 
> Last May, I retired from a full time job that paid a great salary and had good benefits. Now they put pension money in my checking account every month. I turned 66 last year.


Trying to get hired at what you made before retirement, lol good luck with that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> If you have to do Uber/Lyft your rental properties can't be doing that well lol


Who cares if they're not doing that well.

If you have a rental property and you make $100 a month on it, while you can't live off of that, it's still worth having.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Many of you would make perfect truck drivers. If you're desperate for work, look into it.


I have a Class A CDL, keep my med card current. I've driven 105K combo end dump and 76K straight truck. But, I'm just not jazzed about the prospect of going back to it, nor OTR or even regional at this point. I want to get away from being behind a wheel. Gonna try my hand at my own small general contracting biz.



Christinebitg said:


> Got any more excuses?
> 
> Last May, I retired from a full time job that paid a great salary and had good benefits. Now they put pension money in my checking account every month. I turned 66 last year.


Yeah, but you put in the time with a career, planned for retirement. So many jump around, never stay on a track long enough to build what you did. So, the assessment isn't that far off for those.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oldfart said:


> what he said


Age Descrimination.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

You can always do security, I do it as a flex for 15.00 hr as a on call basis and pretty much sit, then walk,sit,then walk. EVERY company needs help, just ask to be a flex for coverage not a FULL TIME flex unless you want to. If you want you can be a flex for 2 or even three companies and juggle them if you want(just don’t confuse the uniform). They just need coverage “if you can fill In “and they ALWYAS need that relief guard because turn over in security is a guarantee.

Or just be a full time guard, you can easily get employed doing that.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> You can always do security, I do it as a flex for 15.00 hr as a on call basis and pretty much sit, then walk,sit,then walk. EVERY company needs help, just ask to be a flex for coverage not a FULL TIME flex unless you want to. If you want you can be a flex for 2 or even three companies and juggle them if you want(just don't confuse the uniform). They just need coverage "if you can fill In "and they ALWYAS need that relief guard because turn over in security is a guarantee.
> 
> Or just be a full time guard, you can easily get employed doing that.


Sorry, I have a history of putting hoodlums in the hospital.

I made the news, standing my ground.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> How old are you people? What you mean by unemployable? I find it hard to believe that none of you have any qualifications.


i knew a guy that took a class in Refrigeration,he graduated,went for a job, now keep in mind he's 71 yrs old, 100 lbs over weight,heavy smoker,rough attitude,a bad knee, was complaining that no one would hire him????? ROFLMAO, True story,jmo


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> i knew a guy that took a class in Refrigeration,he graduated,went for a job, now keep in mind he's 71 yrs old, 100 lbs over weight,heavy smoker,rough attitude,a bad knee, was complaining that no one would hire him????? ROFLMAO, True story,jmo


What was the verdict?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> i knew a guy that took a class in Refrigeration,he graduated,went for a job, now keep in mind he's 71 yrs old, 100 lbs over weight,heavy smoker,rough attitude,a bad knee, was complaining that no one would hire him????? ROFLMAO, True story,jmo


I'm not saying that no one will hire me, I haven't tried. I'm saying I don't want a job


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Many of you would make perfect truck drivers. If you're desperate for work, look into it.


Oh hell no... nothing big for me. I used to get seriously stressed driving my husbands Yukon Denali. A real, full size truck would send me over the edge faster than driving pool, downtown, in rush hour traffic.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> 52 y/o, k?
> 
> My interviews turn into wasted time!


Dude, Taco Bell hires ANYONE!!!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

A pax told me one time that the typical Uber driver befits the same stereotypical character of Mr. Magoo and Old Man River.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> You can always do security, I do it as a flex for 15.00 hr as a on call basis and pretty much sit, then walk,sit,then walk. EVERY company needs help, just ask to be a flex for coverage not a FULL TIME flex unless you want to. If you want you can be a flex for 2 or even three companies and juggle them if you want(just don't confuse the uniform). They just need coverage "if you can fill In "and they ALWYAS need that relief guard because turn over in security is a guarantee.
> 
> Or just be a full time guard, you can easily get employed doing that.


Seems boring?. I did it part-time decades ago for a couple of months.

Uber is fun and the time flies fast on a busy shift.

At least for me.

I listen to sports talk shows and regular shows while driving...can't easily do that with many security jobs. I listen on my off time as well, so it's like getting paid to listen to my talk shows.

Plus, I'm almost 59, and don't wish to work with people much, much younger, even though many are smarter than I. Too awkward and uncomfortable. Others here feel the same?

Rideshare seems more age appropriate than Taco Bell for folks my age and older.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Was completely burned out of the Service end of the car biz after 30+ years. Had enough savings/retirement that driving a couple of years for Lyft looked like a decent plan just to carry me over to S.S. Has worked out even better than my highly pessimistic calculations initially indicated. Was blessed to have a civic hybrid as my extra car so really minimal depreciation and she got through year one OK. Like with any job there are ups and downs but I never dread getting in the car for work, I can stop at anytime to tend to the medical needs of my grandson, and a super flexible schedule. It has worked for me so far.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Time to go self-employed and start ur own small business 
That way you can always be employable.


----------



## AlasKador (Oct 23, 2018)

Uber is probably not for everyone. Maybe a "for the meantime" gig until something better comes along.
For me, it's something to keep me occupied and gets me out of the house and make a little bit of dough.

I started Jan 2018 after retiring in April 2017.
Doing Uber around three hours or so on the weekdays.
I used to drive nights, but switched to daytime driving now.
Honestly, I wouldnt advise anyone to do this as a fulltime gig.
I just don't see it feeding a family of four. Not unless you drive 12-15 hours a day.... Maybe?
I do it just to get out of the house. And I like talking to different folks.
I like it because I can work three hours, or maybe more if I feel like it.
Or work half an hour, or not at all if I don't feel like it.
I can work any time or any day I want to.
I don't have to worry about being late for work, taking a long lunch, or going home early.
I don't have to ask anyone if I need a day off.
It is very flexible... I think it's alright for retired folks.

My wife said I am practically my own boss because I call the shots.
The way I look at it.... The riders are my boss. They pay me.
The best part is..... If I get an a$$hole for a boss, I just wait ten minutes and I get a new one.
Might be a new a$$hole, but I don't have to deal with them after the ride.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Oh hell no... nothing big for me. I used to get seriously stressed driving my husbands Yukon Denali. A real, full size truck would send me over the edge faster than driving pool, downtown, in rush hour traffic.





El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Dude, Taco Bell hires ANYONE!!!


HELL NO!!!

Two reasons that I drive, I'm in school, two driveling rideshare pays for my car and insurance.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

What's wrong with you people? I'm planning on retiring when my youngest goes off to college in Mexico. I already have my property and land set up. If you have your nest why are you still working in your twilight years? 10 more years for me to retire.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

If you totally lacking in any skills have you considered running for president of the United States


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I have an AA, AS, BA, BS and MBA. I have (had) a Series 7, Real Estate and Insurance licenses, decades of verifiable senior management experience, and among the highest government security clearances one can possibly receive. It's not that we don't have qualifications, but rather because many businesses just don't want "outdated" employees that are less likely to take shit from "management."


This is so true. I have a BA, and MS and 17 years of working at educational institutions. I was unemployed for damn near a year. Most jobs I applied for I never heard back from. One responded and told me I was overqualified. Could not find a job to utilized my education or experience. Did finally get a job at a for profit college, and I hate it. Makes me wonder if having a masters was worth it.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Start a business.
Get product
Sell product

PS. This next recession is gonna be a shitshow.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm unemployable. I was in I.T. for more than 20 years. I don't have a degree, just a GED. But I'm better at the work any anyone with a 4 year CS degree. But times have changed. I'm 45 now and no one thinks that a 45 year old could know anything. Nevermind the fact that I understand quantum physics (as much as anyone actually can), or that I can code for quantum computers... I don't have a degree and that means that they won't even talk to me.

But I'll adapt. I've been unemployed for 9 months now, I may swallow my pride and take a job doing something else, but I will certainly adapt. I would love to stay in the technology field, but that may not be in the cards for me.

In the meantime, I do this crap. It's better than sitting at home, and I can look at job listings in my downtime.

Oh, and the tech field has been losing 10k jobs a month here in California.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Transeau said:


> Oh, and the tech field has been losing 10k jobs a month here in California.


I'd say that there is your problem, not your age.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Transeau said:


> Oh, and the tech field has been losing 10k jobs a month here in California.


I'd like to know more about that. I can't find much on google on that topic.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

I moved to Vegas 3 years ago when I was 60. I was a CPA with 30 years experience. My problem was my skills and experience were not compatible with what is needed to work at the big casinos. So I drive Uber, collect social security and do odd jobs. 

It does not matter how old you are. You have the wanted skills and experience, you have a job.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

*This is my average damn day. So tired of it!








*


----------



## LoriO (Jan 9, 2019)

My spouse who had a sales career of 20 years lost his job 4 years ago due to an acquisition. He is doing this full time to make ends meet. Job searches in between rides. He can’t find a job! 54 years old. I also do this full time. We pay our bills doing this and thankfully we’ve been able to make ends meet. What do you all do for health insurance though with all these side gigs?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

LoriO said:


> My spouse who had a sales career of 20 years lost his job 4 years ago due to an acquisition. He is doing this full time to make ends meet. Job searches in between rides. He can't find a job! 54 years old. I also do this full time. We pay our bills doing this and thankfully we've been able to make ends meet. What do you all do for health insurance though with all these side gigs?


I go to the local clinic, and do sliding scale charge on the visit. State subsidy on meds alone / no health insurance whatsoever!


----------



## LoriO (Jan 9, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I go to the local clinic, and do sliding scale charge on the visit. State subsidy on meds alone / no health insurance whatsoever!


What does "state subsidy" on meds mean?


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

My situation is that about 12 years ago I left my job as a software engineer at AT&T to stay at home when our daughter was born. At that time we also had 2 sons - ages 6 and 12. So for over a decade I was Mr Mom while my wife earned the cash as a pharmacy manager. I dabbled in different things like doing focus groups and market testing and even the seasonal gig at Amazon and also Pier 1 Imports fulfillment centers.

After being out of the professional workforce for so many years both of my Bachelors degrees became basically worthless. That is totally on me. I have also battled a few personal issues and thankfully have overcome those and I have been in a very regimented fitness lifestyle for several years now. At least, I am in the best shape of my life. I have applied for all types of regular fulltime jobs with no success. I have tried to interview for just about everything including being one of the guys on the back of a trash truck but no dice. Employers are pretty weirded out by me being out of a regular job for so long and I don't blame them.

I can get retrained now at age 49 but I have little enthusiasm to do so. Basically, rideshare has been good for me because I had barely put any miles on my car while being at home so I have some room to spare as far as that goes. I certainly did atrophy socially while being at home so much so doing this gig has helped me to regain some confidence as I am forced to interact with people while driving them around. I don't know what the future holds for me but I plan to continue to drive for the next few months anyway. Sorry to go on and on.....


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

LoriO said:


> What does "state subsidy" on meds mean?


It means that person is in a "poverty level", but not on medicaid; however, the state will subsidize the cost of prescription medication.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

LoriO said:


> What do you all do for health insurance though with all these side gigs?


Sorry to hear about him losing his job. What did he sell?

I don't know what to suggest regarding health insurance. I'm 66 and started on Medicare after I retired last year. It's more complicated than that, but it all involves options that aren't available to you.

Christine


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Transeau said:


> times have changed. I'm 45 now and no one thinks that a 45 year old could know anything.


I had a long ride this morning with a woman who is apparently a national sales manager for a software company in the educational software industry. She appeared to be in her early 40s, and liked to talk. One of the things she discussed was the difficulty of hiring and keeping millennials, and she said she had hired five people over the age of 50 in the last year, and they were her best hires. They were all reliable, hard-working and overachieving goals.


----------



## LoriO (Jan 9, 2019)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> My situation is that about 12 years ago I left my job as a software engineer at AT&T to stay at home when our daughter was born. At that time we also had 2 sons - ages 6 and 12. So for over a decade I was Mr Mom while my wife earned the cash as a pharmacy manager. I dabbled in different things like doing focus groups and market testing and even the seasonal gig at Amazon and also Pier 1 Imports fulfillment centers.
> 
> After being out of the professional workforce for so many years both of my Bachelors degrees became basically worthless. That is totally on me. I have also battled a few personal issues and thankfully have overcome those and I have been in a very regimented fitness lifestyle for several years now. At least, I am in the best shape of my life. I have applied for all types of regular fulltime jobs with no success. I have tried to interview for just about everything including being one of the guys on the back of a trash truck but no dice. Employers are pretty weirded out by me being out of a regular job for so long and I don't blame them.
> 
> I can get retrained now at age 49 but I have little enthusiasm to do so. Basically, rideshare has been good for me because I had barely put any miles on my car while being at home so I have some room to spare as far as that goes. I certainly did atrophy socially while being at home so much so doing this gig has helped me to regain some confidence as I am forced to interact with people while driving them around. I don't know what the future holds for me but I plan to continue to drive for the next few months anyway. Sorry to go on and on.....


So


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I'm unemployable. I was in I.T. for more than 20 years. I don't have a degree, just a GED. But I'm better at the work any anyone with a 4 year CS degree. But times have changed. I'm 45 now and no one thinks that a 45 year old could know anything. Nevermind the fact that I understand quantum physics (as much as anyone actually can), or that I can code for quantum computers... I don't have a degree and that means that they won't even talk to me.


 You need to move to Texas. Being in the car all day, all I hear are commercials about how you can be in the exciting IT industry in ONLY 6 MONTHS !!!



AlasKador said:


> The best part is..... If I get an a$$hole for a boss, I just wait ten minutes and I get a new one.
> Might be a new a$$hole, but I don't have to deal with them after the ride.


 Great analogy !


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I feel stuck driving my car, and I know that it's not gonna hold out forever. I pray and hope that I won't end up back in a cab, where I was forced to pay a lease everyday.


All I can say is take a day or two off from Uber so you can look and Apply! Go to your unemployment office and search for jobs in their job search area. Look on craigslist, online, jobs are everywhere!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I will hire someone in their late 50's to late 60's before I hire a younger person. Okay so they only work 7-15 years at least they work and don't come with the entitlement attitude. For office work give me an older person any day.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

sbstar07 said:


> All I can say is take a day or two off from Uber so you can look and Apply! Go to your unemployment office and search for jobs in their job search area. Look on craigslist, online, jobs are everywhere!


Been there, and done that. Filing for disability now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Okay so they only work 7-15 years at least they work and don't come with the entitlement attitude.


Considering the length of time most people stay in a job now, it's a wonder people even consider this issue any more.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I had a long ride this morning with a woman who is apparently a national sales manager for a software company in the educational software industry. She appeared to be in her early 40s, and liked to talk. One of the things she discussed was the difficulty of hiring and keeping millennials, and she said she had hired five people over the age of 50 in the last year, and they were her best hires. They were all reliable, hard-working and overachieving goals.


.....that's the Exception not the rule.

over 40YO in IT is not a good place to be, unless you're a principal


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Most "Hood rats" that are on Section 8 will actually be good tenants. They know that if they are successfully evicted for cause they will be kicked off Section 8 and banned from it for life.
> 
> But most landlords try to avoid renting to them. Dumb, IMO. Whatever share Section 8 pays is money the landlord knows they'll never have to chase anyone for.


Section 8 can be great with right tenets or a nightmare. Bad Section 8 tenets tend to do the most damage to property.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Considering the length of time most people stay in a job now, it's a wonder people even consider this issue any more.


We have minimal turnover at this company. We have had a total of 253 employees in 32 years. We average 28 employees at any given time. Guess we have been very lucky. Of the active 28 employees the average length of time is 11.4 years.


----------

